# Anavar and Test Prop Cycle



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi All,

New to this,

Been training for about 24 months, started when i was 21, 23 now. I am looking at doing a cycle of Anavar and Test Prop

Was going to go for 100mg of Anavar a day, and 200mg of prop per week, over two injections,

Currently i am 6ft 5", weigh 205 lbs, around 15% body fat

I have read alot about PCT, could you guys suggest what i would need, best for after this cycle

Cheers

Steve


----------



## HLG (Nov 13, 2012)

You need to do more prop than that mate, the half life of the steroid wont allow for only two injection a week, i took 100mg EOD with good results, the var dosage looks good though


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

HLG said:


> You need to do more prop than that mate, the half life of the steroid wont allow for only two injection a week, i took 100mg EOD with good results, the var dosage looks good though


Cheers for the reply, at 200mg a week, wont it last 5 weeks?


----------



## HLG (Nov 13, 2012)

It would yes but it would be a waste, and you would just shut down your natural test production for no real gain, you want to start at least 350-500 mg a week


----------



## CL0NE7 (Jan 25, 2013)

Start at 100mg EOD to test waters. Up it as required but as HLG says do it every other day or at least 3 times per week.

100mg/day Var is good, I'm on that dose of var now, 4 days in and the vascularity change already is ridiculous!! Getting headaches with it at the moment though!


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

Wouldnt worry about the test prop anavar at 100mg ED of anavar is a spot on dose.

Leave it at that, if you want to run test alongside it, 200mg isnt really enough, body produces 75mg/week anyway. 350mg/week is more like it. And has to be split over more than 2 jabs if you want to have a stable blood plasma level...

I suggest you read the half life of test prop to understand the injection protocol for it. ED or EOD.


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

Cheers for all the replies guys.

Ok so going to go for 100mg of Anavar every day, then 300mg of test prop over the week, spread over 3 injections

Am i ok to do alternate glutes? For the whole 6 week course?

Is there anything i can take to stop bloating, i really dont want this?

What shall i take after the course?

Going to get my pins from here - http://www.medisupplies.co.uk/category.php?Catid=14009&gclid=COzxj8_VibYCFaLHtAodG18APw - Which will be best for me?

Many thanks, all the advice is really appriciated,

Steve


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi,

Many thanks for all the advice, just a few questions i have, hope you can help 

Going to go with 300mg of Test Prop, is that enough?

Going to inject 100mg, 3 times a week, alternating Glutes. Is it ok to jab your glutes that many times?

What size needled should i use?

I do not want to bloat at all, should i add anything to help prevent this?

What should i take after the course?

Sorry for all the questions  New to this and want to get it spot on


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

You don't want to bloat, try watching your diet mate.


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

lewishart said:


> You don't want to bloat, try watching your diet mate.


Is it just the diet to stop bloat, even in the face? Thought the test could cause it?


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

My mate has picked the test up for me, its not pro chem though what i was expecting, Its from a company callled casablanca pharmacueticals, is this stuff any good?

Any body able to give me advice on above, PCT, needle size etc


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

better to extend your cycle and up th dosages make the most of it like :

Anavar 100mg ED week 1-8

Test prop 150mg EOD week 1-8

Hcg 1000iu EW week 1-8

Adex 0,5 EOD week 1-8

PCT 2 weeks after last shot.

Clomid 4 weeks first 2 weeks 100mg ED last 2 weeks ED 50mg.

Nolvadex 4 weeks 20mg ED week 1-4.

Diet is 80% of your training and if you want to keep most bloat away then eat clean 24/7 & keep your sodium & natrium intake low.


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

If you're doing a test prop / anavar 6-weeker, you need exactly two 10ml vials, and 84 x 50mg anavar tablets for your 42 days.

You inject 1ml every other day, for 40 days. Start PCT on day 43.

If you're new to injecting, mosty people start off with testosterone enanthate, because it has a longer half life so less injection. I've done that test prop / anavar 6 weeker myself though, and its great for cutting. If you want to bulk, swap turinabol for the anavar, maybe 60mg a day.


----------



## Tiosdegym (Mar 20, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> better to extend your cycle and up th dosages make the most of it like :
> 
> Anavar 100mg ED week 1-8
> 
> ...


Seems good cycle as a beginner Considering for my next course ...Just a doubt On weeks 9th and 10th (clearance weeks) no Adex is added? Which place is your favoutite for jabbing HCG? Cheers


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> better to extend your cycle and up th dosages make the most of it like :
> 
> Anavar 100mg ED week 1-8
> 
> ...


Many thanks for the reply  This is what i am looking for 

Sorry for sounding stupid, what is Hcg, what does 1000iu mean? And what is EW?


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

Zorrin said:


> If you're doing a test prop / anavar 6-weeker, you need exactly two 10ml vials, and 84 x 50mg anavar tablets for your 42 days.
> 
> You inject 1ml every other day, for 40 days. Start PCT on day 43.
> 
> If you're new to injecting, mosty people start off with testosterone enanthate, because it has a longer half life so less injection. I've done that test prop / anavar 6 weeker myself though, and its great for cutting. If you want to bulk, swap turinabol for the anavar, maybe 60mg a day.


When you say every other day, would every - Monday Wednesday and Friday be ok?


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

Zorrin said:


> If you're doing a test prop / anavar 6-weeker, you need exactly two 10ml vials, and 84 x 50mg anavar tablets for your 42 days.
> 
> You inject 1ml every other day, for 40 days. Start PCT on day 43.
> 
> If you're new to injecting, mosty people start off with testosterone enanthate, because it has a longer half life so less injection. I've done that test prop / anavar 6 weeker myself though, and its great for cutting. If you want to bulk, swap turinabol for the anavar, maybe 60mg a day.


Sorry, what does a longer half life mean? Sorry for all the questions  Will get there in the end!! I hope


----------



## Tiosdegym (Mar 20, 2013)

EW=Every Week


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

Tiosdegym said:


> EW=Every Week


So just once a week. Is this an injection?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

steve89 said:


> So just once a week. Is this an injection?


Yes. Use an insulin pin to inject it into some fat around your midsection. Read up on the HCG sticky on here.

For intramuscular injections I use orange 1" pins, there's no harm in using blue 1" or 1.25". Make sure that you get some green pins and use those to draw the oil out of the vial, then swap the needle to an orange/blue to inject.

Every other day means exactly that, Mon, Wed, Fri, Sun, Tue, Thurs, Sat, and repeat....

More to the point, make sure you create a journal so I can see how you get on with this cycle!!!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

steve89 said:


> Many thanks for the reply  This is what i am looking for
> 
> Sorry for sounding stupid, what is Hcg, what does 1000iu mean? And what is EW?


EW means every week ED means every day, and hcg is a chemical derived from a womans placenta. It helps your balls function reminds them that their alive during cycle hehe  IU us the measurement of the dosage per ml .


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

steve89 said:


> When you say every other day, would every - Monday Wednesday and Friday be ok?


Monday wensday and friday is perfect . Follow my plan and you will have a great cycle i promise you.


----------



## one-pound-coin (Jan 19, 2013)

lewishart said:


> Wouldnt worry about the test prop anavar at 100mg ED of anavar is a spot on dose.
> 
> Leave it at that, if you want to run test alongside it, 200mg isnt really enough, body produces 75mg/week anyway. 350mg/week is more like it. And has to be split over more than 2 jabs if you want to have a stable blood plasma level...
> 
> I suggest you read the half life of test prop to understand the injection protocol for it. ED or EOD.


75mgs a week of nattty test anyway!

Lmfao


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

one-pound-coin said:


> 75mgs a week of nattty test anyway!
> 
> Lmfao


Actually you produce anywhere from 50-75 mg of test naturally every week you are at your highest in your 20s and it starts to drop down from the age of 25.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> better to extend your cycle and up th dosages make the most of it like :
> 
> Anavar 100mg ED week 1-8
> 
> ...


Infernal - why do you recommend starting PCT 2 weeks after lost shot with a short esther like Test P??

Would it not be better starting the PCT pretty much straight after finishing?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Bull Terrier said:


> Infernal - why do you recommend starting PCT 2 weeks after lost shot with a short esther like Test P??
> 
> Would it not be better starting the PCT pretty much straight after finishing?


Cause i believe that that even though its a short ester after you have ran it for 2 months the metabolites are still in your system.


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> Yes. Use an insulin pin to inject it into some fat around your midsection. Read up on the HCG sticky on here.
> 
> For intramuscular injections I use orange 1" pins, there's no harm in using blue 1" or 1.25". Make sure that you get some green pins and use those to draw the oil out of the vial, then swap the needle to an orange/blue to inject.
> 
> ...


Cheers pal, I will make sure I create one for you


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

Cheers for all the advice guys  I have done a bit of reading into hgc, is it possible to buy ready mixed, ready to inject straight away? Or do you have to mix it?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

steve89 said:


> Cheers for all the advice guys  I have done a bit of reading into hgc, is it possible to buy ready mixed, ready to inject straight away? Or do you have to mix it?


You have to mix it mate but its pretty easy just draw the sterile water you get with the hcg pack into the hcg vial and shake the vial.


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

Also is it ok to be injecting your glutes so many times a week?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

steve89 said:


> Also is it ok to be injecting your glutes so many times a week?


Hcg you can inject yourself with a slin pin very small thin needle you can do it in your delt, quads anywhere there is muscle really.


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> Hcg you can inject yourself with a slin pin very small thin needle you can do it in your delt, quads anywhere there is muscle really.


I mean for the test dude


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

test prop can also be done with a slin pin but its safer to do a deeper injection imo with a blue needle.


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> test prop can also be done with a slin pin but its safer to do a deeper injection imo with a blue needle.


Ok bud, so I'll be ok in the **** for every one, 3 a week 

would blue be better than orange? Heard orange are less painful


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

steve89 said:


> Ok bud, so I'll be ok in the **** for every one, 3 a week
> 
> would blue be better than orange? Heard orange are less painful


blues are better and by the time you have had your third pin you will be so use to jabbing you wont even care.


----------



## kniterider (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm just finishing up my first cycle.

Test prop eod 100mg. Eod is a must in my (very limited experience) I missed an injection and felt really crappy for a couple of days. May have been coming down with something tho.

My diets been pretty sketchy but I've gained just over a stone with no bloat to mention and strength on most my lifts has gone up. I'm starting pcp day after last injection for 30days.

I'd alternate injection site ideally delts, glutes and quads. I just did quads and glutes but would say that was a minimum. Also I've done 8weeks not 6.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm surprised no one has suggested a simple test e cycle here for a first cycle. OP may be better off with this as will only involve 1 jab a week. Otherwise mate, if you're set on a prop cycle then what infernal suggested would be the way to go. Don't think anyone answered you on whether eod glute injections are ok? IMO you want to rotate glutes and delts for eod jabs as just using glutes will create quite alot of scar tissue.


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

stuey99 said:


> I'm surprised no one has suggested a simple test e cycle here for a first cycle. OP may be better off with this as will only involve 1 jab a week. Otherwise mate, if you're set on a prop cycle then what infernal suggested would be the way to go. Don't think anyone answered you on whether eod glute injections are ok? IMO you want to rotate glutes and delts for eod jabs as just using glutes will create quite alot of scar tissue.


Many thanks for that, so it would not be advised to just using the glutes? I didnt really fancy doing it elsewhere? If i do have to do it else where how difficult is it to do on my delts?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

kniterider said:


> I'm just finishing up my first cycle.
> 
> Test prop eod 100mg. Eod is a must in my (very limited experience) I missed an injection and felt really crappy for a couple of days. May have been coming down with something tho.
> 
> ...


only a stone ?


----------



## kniterider (Nov 24, 2011)

Quads are easier in my opinion. Easier than glutes. The way I do it is tense my quads and the bit that sticks out highest on the quad is where your aiming. Put your hand on your leg with finger tips touching your knee and the point where the heel of your hand is should give you your injection site (you want to look other up tho that's just a general rule I've been using. Blue needle is perfect (1.25) for glutes and quads


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

steve89 said:


> Many thanks for that, so it would not be advised to just using the glutes? I didnt really fancy doing it elsewhere? If i do have to do it else where how difficult is it to do on my delts?


TBH a prop cycle is alot better for a first cycle imo alot quicker recovery with a faster acting ester cycle.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

steve89 said:


> Many thanks for that, so it would not be advised to just using the glutes? I didnt really fancy doing it elsewhere? If i do have to do it else where how difficult is it to do on my delts?


When I do rear delts I get my mrs to do it. Mate, why don't you just do a 12 week 500mg test e or cyp cycle? 1 jab a week's gonna be alot easier for you!!


----------



## kniterider (Nov 24, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> only a stone ?


Ssorry just under a stone. I dieter down to 14 stone 8 and hit 15 stone 6 in the last week (7 weeks in) body fats dropped a tiny bit but think that's the introduction of cardio in the last couple of weeks.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> TBH a prop cycle is alot better for a first cycle imo alot quicker recovery with a faster acting ester cycle.


Yeah I see your point mate. Suppose it all depends on the person and how comfortable they are with multiple injections. Prop would definitely be better for recovery, although recovery shouldn't be that difficult from a test e cycle done properly.


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

Cheers guys,

So what is the difference in the two? How is prop better than test e? I only went for prop as a few on here have done it?


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

steve89 said:


> Cheers guys,
> 
> So what is the difference in the two? How is prop better than test e? I only went for prop as a few on here have done it?


Test e has a longer ester attached to it, so only need to jab once a week. Takes longer to build up effective blood levels so I would recommend kickstarting with dbol for 4-6 weeks (40mg a day is plenty for your first time). Cycle would look like this:

1-12 Test e 500mg a week (1 jab per week)

1-6. Dbol 40mg ed

Start pct 2 weeks after last jab. 4 weeks clomid 100mg ed / 20mg nolva ed.

HCG 1000iu per week from week 2 up until 1 week before pct.

Run adex from the start at 0.25mg eod and increase dose if nips start to get puffy or any sign if gyno.

This would be a good first cycle, especially if you don't feel you want to be injecting every other day.


----------



## Smalls (Feb 20, 2012)

no difference in the two, just the esters attached, test is test. you will feel the effects of the prop quicker but will have to jab EOD minimum, where as test e can take around 4 weeks to kick in, but only have to jab once a week.

for a first cycle id do

1-12 500mg test e

1-4/6 40mg dbol

1/2-14 1000iu hcg

1-14 0.5 adex eod

14-18 20mg nolva ed

14-18 100/100/50/50mg clomid


----------



## Smalls (Feb 20, 2012)

stuey99 said:


> Test e has a longer ester attached to it, so only need to jab once a week. Takes longer to build up effective blood levels so I would recommend kickstarting with dbol for 4-6 weeks (40mg a day is plenty for your first time). Cycle would look like this:
> 
> 1-12 Test e 500mg a week (1 jab per week)
> 
> ...


beat me to it


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Smalls said:


> beat me to it


Haha...do I win a prize? Lol. I would def recommend this for a first cycle tho!!


----------



## Smalls (Feb 20, 2012)

stuey99 said:


> Haha...do I win a prize? Lol. I would def recommend this for a first cycle tho!!


this is what my first course is gonna be starting on may 1st :thumb:


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

So i wouldnt run the Anavar?


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

Do you think i would get scar tissue on my glutes after 10 jabs each side over 7 weeks?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm following this.

I was thinking about a first cycle 8 weeks prop and var/Tbol (with the standard AI/SERM/HCG)


----------



## Smalls (Feb 20, 2012)

you could add the anavar in at week 8/10-14


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

I think ill go with Prop, its not really the pain i am bothered about? Its more the getting it right? I rekon i could do my quads, is there much that can go wrong with doing them?


----------



## Smalls (Feb 20, 2012)

no, quite alot of people use quads as there the easiest to jab, have a look on spotinjections


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

Smalls said:


> no, quite alot of people use quads as there the easiest to jab, have a look on spotinjections


Looking at that it looks like bloody anywhere on your leg? Is that correct? Can you kind of miss?

Does it feel the same as glute?

Do you think you will get scars if your only having 10 per glute?


----------



## Smalls (Feb 20, 2012)

tense you quads, where its raised the most is about right, or lay your hand on your leg, so finger tips just touch your knee and use the area where the base of your thump is. scar tissue will eventually built up. swap between left right glute and left right quads, that gives you four sites to alternate


----------



## Smalls (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

Smalls said:


> tense you quads, where its raised the most is about right, or lay your hand on your leg, so finger tips just touch your knee and use the area where the base of your thump is. scar tissue will eventually built up. swap between left right glute and left right quads, that gives you four sites to alternate


Do you mean your left hand if doing right quad? So you do the outer muscle?


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hey Guys,

Been looking at suppliers for HCG, they all seem to sell it in 5000iu vials, how would i use this?


----------



## Smalls (Feb 20, 2012)

Have a look at the hcg sticky, everything you need to know is in there


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

Smalls said:


> Have a look at the hcg sticky, everything you need to know is in there


Cheers pal, just read it, but confuses me 

If i am running 1000iu once a week for 6 weeks, the 5000iu vial i was going to get is not going to be enough is it? Or would it?


----------



## Smalls (Feb 20, 2012)

5000iu will give you 5 weeks at 1000iu. If you mix 1ml water with 5000iu hcg you can jab 0.2 on a slin once per week


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

Smalls said:


> 5000iu will give you 5 weeks at 1000iu. If you mix 1ml water with 5000iu hcg you can jab 0.2 on a slin once per week


Brilliant, looks like I've got it. When u say 0.2, is that 0.2ml?  what length and gauge slin pin would it be?

Wouls I mix it in the vial that comes with the hcg, then draw 0.2ml into 5 different syringes, and stick them in the fridge?


----------



## Smalls (Feb 20, 2012)

Will be 0.2iu on slin. Can draw out the vial each time if storing in fridge, or can preload pins and freeze them


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

Ordering my pins now, what size slin pin is it i need?


----------

